# Guppy and Platy Mating?



## RockstarTash (Feb 15, 2014)

One of my male guppies has been chasing my female platy around for a while. Tonight I watched him trying to get his fin in her! He was curling around her and doing some shaky dance.

Ever since that she has been hiding in a cave for hours which is unusual for her.

What did he do to her??? I thought they couldn't breed. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jrmasterbreeder (Feb 12, 2008)

Occasionally they will breed and create hybrid. It's not all that rare. I'd be more willing to bet he was just stressing her out a bit and she needs a break. Don't sweat it.


----------



## jrmasterbreeder (Feb 12, 2008)

Hybrids** Google Guppy Platy hybrids and you'll find some more info. It happens between most of the livebearers.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Success is rare,but he'll definitely try whether she's into him or not.


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

Platys & guppies cannot interbreed they are different species.
Platys are members of the xiphophorus family, guppies are poeciliidaes.
Guppies can interbreed with Mollies & endlers, Platys can interbreed with swordtails.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

guppies would breed with a rock if they could(they will try to breed with anything).so i am not surprised if he tried to breed with your platy.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Guppies are closer related to mollies than platies, and as someone else has said cannot breed, the platy is hiding to get some rest! Mollies and guppies are of a very different size and VERY unlikely to interbreed. If you are interested in hybrid species, then platies and variatus platies can interbreed, and also swordtails with one of the both, and VERY easily.


----------

